# snitch



## keg (Oct 27, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## stove (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe a bit of background, or a question, or some details, or...I dunno, something? Is that a name someone should recognize? A known snitch? Someone LIKELY to snitch? A nickname? Little vauge buddy...


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Oct 27, 2009)

ELF Snitch, Jacob Ferguson, Gets Probation - Infoshop News

Jacob's a known snitch. He's the one who turned on "the family", the ELF cell that caused over $40,000,000.


----------



## hassysmacker (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## LovelyAcorns (Oct 27, 2009)

jacob ferguson NEGOTIATION IS OVER! is a far better, more recent link.


----------

